# Creative pictures and videos from your place of employment.



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello all,

I thought it would be fun to see what people did for a living. 

Here's my vid.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

delmar.atlas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I thought it would be fun to see what people did for a living.
> 
> Here's my vid.


Why sir, what a very large one you have!


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Qc inspector, we do work for McLaren amongst other clients including Aston Martin, Levc, Hyster and other clients. 👍


----------

